# TexPrint-R sublimation paper in an Epson Printer



## CKing (Apr 21, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Been in the planning stage for far too long and getting ready to jump in with both feet!

As I shop around for supplies I have a supplier that is providing me information that conflicts with some of the things I have read here on the forums. This supplier is telling me that the TexPrint-R Sublimation paper will work fine in my Epson printer. Given that I have read the contrary both here and on the manufacturer's website, I thought I would ask the question and hope that some of you knowledgeable folks could shine some light on this.

Thanks for any and all help you can provide!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Trust the manufacturer. How many more 'don't do its' do you need before you buy Texprint's paper made for Epson instead? Especially since it's also cheaper than the -R paper.


----------



## bfarinella (Sep 24, 2018)

SO I know this is an old thread, the question I have is the Textprint XPHR for the Epson printer I have seen issue with hard substrates and it not pressing correctly and the resolution was to use the Textprint-R paper. I have found Textprint - R for Epson printers at a supplier but before spending the money on it I wanted to see what anyone's thoughts were. 



Any recommendations on using one or the other?


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Turns out that when I reverted from Ricoh to Epson I had a great big stack of Tex Print-R paper. And my supplier did not have any of the Epson version.


So I did what any enterprising adventurous sublimator would do.


I've been using the Tex Print-R paper in the Epson printer exclusively for several years now with no issues.


----------

